# Anzio Army Training Camp, Leek, Staffs - March 2009



## CHEWY (Mar 16, 2009)

Went to have a mooch around the Anzio Army Training Camp at Blackshaw Moor, Nr Leek, Staffordshire.


The place was used by the Anti Aircraft Battalion of the US Army.
It was taken over by Polish troops until the end of the 2nd World War.
Polish civilians occupied the camp until 1963.

The Ministry of Defence reclaimed the site in 1980 and built the newer part for use by..

• The British Regular Army
• Territorial Army
• Army Cadet Force
• Scouts.


parts of the older camp can still be seen to the rear.

The camp closed in 2004 due to it being surplus to MOD needs.
it might be turned into a retirement village someday.


Didn't get to see some parts due to the fast fading light 








*The Pics*






















































































































and finally........... GLITTOOOO














​


----------



## Pincheck (Mar 16, 2009)

nice, life would not be complete without a can of Glitto


----------



## Seahorse (Mar 16, 2009)

Pincheck said:


> nice, life would not be complete without a can of Glitto



It's certainly excellent for ridding your surfaces of that nasty, horrible shine. 

A pity it's not so good for ridding the world of the pond life that insist on smashing up the universe.


----------



## saul_son (Mar 16, 2009)

I think out of all the places I've explored, this is the only place I've also been to when 'live'. It's still weird seeing pictures of it in this state.


----------



## CHEWY (Mar 16, 2009)

It certainly would not PC 

Should bag it up and sell it off for the scrotes to snort Seahorse 

Would've been good to see this place as it was Saul..
visited some similar places in my Army Cadet days 
came across a couple of pics when it was still open while searching for some history on the place.
i'll see if i can find them again later.


----------



## charlie (Jun 17, 2009)

Ohhh nice pictures, this place isn't far from where I grew up and I never knew it existed...I feel a visit may be in order!


----------



## CHEWY (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah.. great place for a mooch Charlie, get it done


----------



## Harry Flashman (Jun 20, 2009)

So sad to see it in that state. 

I had many happy times there (except for the weather )


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 20, 2009)

Superb quality as always Chewy. Sorry to see the place so trashed though.


----------



## swedish (Jun 20, 2009)

nice report chewy, some really nice shots...really like the close up of the broken glass


----------

